# EV Workshop/Seminar - Taupo 4-Aug-2011



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

There is a conference on the future of EV's in NZ to be held at the clean energy centre in Taupo on Thursday 4-August. Link below has more info.

http://www.nzcleanenergycentre.co.nz/electricvehicleworkshop.php

I will be attending so if anyone from Auckland would like to take advantage of a space in the car with me, drop me a PM at "n dot smith at peltech dot co dot nz".

I expect to be leaving about 8:00am from Greenlane area in time for a lunchtime arrival.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Only one taker - thanks Theo for the company! It turned out to be an extremely interesting and productive day yesterday. EV builders, component manufacturers and industry players from the Motor Trade Association, ChargePoint, Mr Fukutake of SIM drive corporation, Greenstage, Protech battery chargers, Voltmotive and Zero Emission Vehicles attended, and a wide wide range of topics were covered.

Rob McEwan of the Clean Energy Centre was reasonably surprised by the turnout as he thought the EV community was very small in NZ. So much so that a possible showcase of Electric Vehicles was proposed to be incorporated in the clean energy expo in October.

Please support their efforts and take a look at www.cleanenergyexpo.co.nz and http://www.nzcleanenergycentre.co.nz/


----------



## sfk (Nov 18, 2010)

So tempted to go but had to work. if only it was on a weekend...

that Energy center looks cool, but Taupo? such a drive from auckland...


----------

